# Anyone need a LGD? Pyr in AL needs home



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 14, 2016)

Saw on FB that someone needs to rehome their Pyr female. 
I don't know the folks, but thought I'd post here.


> Bridgeport, AL (35740)
> Maggie is spayed, up to date on all her meds (will need Rabies vac. end of this month). She is good with all farm animals and family friendly. I can't take care of her or dairy goats anymore...sold the goats and now need to find Maggie a good home.



PM me and I'll send you the name of the owner so you can contact them. 
As mentioned above, I don't know the person of dog. She is a very pretty dog!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 15, 2016)

Timing is still wrong but that isn't far from us but that could be good for someone.  That is just south of the Tennessee/Alabama state line not far from Chattanooga.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 15, 2016)

Not sure how I got two post but  it wouldn't hurt to talk to her.  I sent a PM (I think)


----------



## Baymule (Oct 15, 2016)

Timing is almost never perfect when an opportunity falls into your lap. I hope it works out for you and the dog.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 15, 2016)

Mike CHS said:


> Not sure how I got two post but  it wouldn't hurt to talk to her.  I sent a PM (I think)


Got it.


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 15, 2016)

Sent another PM.  We will try to contact her.  I got side tracked this morning smoking some pork ribs for company coming in from NC this afternoon


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 15, 2016)

I hope he finds a good home


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 15, 2016)

Reading some posts on Facebook it looks like the owner might have pneumonia and may be in the hospital.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 15, 2016)

@Goat Whisperer 
Olde South just put on FB that she just lost her 11 year old
You may want to send her the info she is in AL


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 15, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> @Goat Whisperer
> Olde South just put on FB that she just lost her 11 year old
> You may want to send her the info she is in AL


I just saw that too.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 15, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> @Goat Whisperer
> Olde South just put on FB that she just lost her 11 year old
> You may want to send her the info she is in AL


Thanks, I saw that too. So sad.


----------

